# 32Bit Openoffice auf 64Bit-System installieren

## g.laber

Moin zusammen,

Da die Jungs vom Duden-Korrektor es anscheinend nicht schaffen eine 64Bit-Version Ihrer Software fuer Openoffice heraus zu geben will ich app-office/openoffice-bin als 32-Bit-Version auf meinem 64Bit-System installieren. Das ganze möglichst parallel zum selbst kompilierten app-office/libreoffice.

Leider finde ich hierzu bisher keine hilfreichen Infos. Die Klippen die Umschifft werden muessen sind einmal Gentoo zu verklickern, dass es etwas als 32Bit installieren soll (mein System ist mit Multilib-Profil aufgesetzt). Laut Doku hat sich mein Anfangsverdacht leider Zerschlagen. Ich hatte die Hoffnung, sowas wie "app-office/openoffice-bin -~amd64 ~x86" in der /etc/portage/package.keywords würde schon reichen. Das scheint aber definitiv nicht der Fall zu sein.

Das zweite Problem ist, dass Portage zwischen libre- und openoffice einen Konflikt sieht und nur eins der beiden Pakete installiert haben will. Hier bin ich der Meinung mal irgendwas mit verschiedenen Slots gelesen zu haben, mit denen man das loest. Bin ich da ebenso auf dem Holzweg oder ist das der richtige Ansatz?

Also nochmal in Kürze gefragt:

1) Wie installiert man ein Paket als 32-Bit in einer 64-Bit Umgebung?

2) Wie kann man openoffice-bin parallel zu libreoffice auf seinem System betreiben?

Zusatzfrage: Hat evtl. jemand einen anderen Weg gefunden den Dudenkorrktor für Openoffice unter Gentoo-64bit zu nutzen?

Ach ja, der Dudenkram will irgendwie nur mit dem Openoffice-Bin Paket arbeiten. Mit dem selbst kompilierten Openoffice (Das ja nicht mehr im Portage ist) sowie mit Libreoffice wollte er auch auf einem 32-Bit-System gar nicht laufen.

Für Tipps und Lösungen möchte ich mich schonmal vorab bedanken.

Gruß

g.laber

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi,

Ich habe das Ebuild ganz unelegant so angepasst, dass er auch bei amd64 die 32er Dateien nimmt und baut.

Damit konnte ich ein 32-bit OO installieren.

Parallel zu LO ging wohl früher mal, jetzt anscheinend nicht mehr. Dass verschiedene Slots was bringen, weiß ich auch nicht.

Tobi

----------

## Max Steel

Das größte Problem dürfte sein das die wichtigsten Binaries und Libs von OO und libreO gleich lauten (wie damals bei staroffice und OO) soffice.bin und oowriter und so weiter.

Von dem her müsste man für libreO und OO schon sowas wie kdeprefix einführen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Soo...

Die neueste Version ist draußen und ich habe sie mir gekauft, da sie auch mit LibreOffice geht.

Aber auch hier das Problem:

Es gibt keine 64-bit Version.

Bei OO konnte ich schnell, wie oben beschrieben, auf die 32-bit Version "umschalten".

Im LO Ebuild sehe ich das allerdings nicht.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das machen kann?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

Das libreoffice-bin Ebuild kann man ändern, dass trotz amd64 die x86 Version installiert.

Dies klappt allerdings nur bei 3.3.4.

Bei 3.4.3.2-r1 kommt beim Starten folgender Fehler:

/usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libicuuc.so.48: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Das liegt wohl daran, dass er im Verzeichnis /usr/lib32/ nach der Datei "libicuuc.so.48" sucht. Diese gibt es natürlich nicht.

----------

## franzf

Liegt wohl daran, dass im 3.4.3er die Gentoo-Devs einiges an Abhängigkeiten selber installieren und nicht die gebudeleten nehmen (ist ja prinzipiell nicht schlecht...).

Du könntest jetzt schauen, ob irgend eines der emul-linux-x86-Pakete libicu mitliefert und das dann installieren. Oder auf eigene Gefahr die lib ins System kopieren (oder mit mehr Aufwand das ebuild anpassen...)

----------

## Finswimmer

Laut http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/amd64/emul/emul-linux-x86-20110928.xml ist es wohl nirgendwo dabei.

Ich muss jetzt mal schauen, ob und wie ich eine 32-bit Version von libicu bekomme...

Danke

Tobi

Die Jungs vom Duden sollen einfach eine 64-bit Version rausbringen, alles andere ist doch sowieso nur Pfusch...

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ich muss jetzt mal schauen, ob und wie ich eine 32-bit Version von libicu bekomme...

 

Die sollte doch im libreoffice-distfile drin stecken (bereits als binary).

----------

## Finswimmer

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Ich muss jetzt mal schauen, ob und wie ich eine 32-bit Version von libicu bekomme... 
> 
> Die sollte doch im libreoffice-distfile drin stecken (bereits als binary).

 

Leider nur bis 3.3.4. Ab da ist libicu als Abhängigkeit vorgegeben. Somit wird nicht mehr eine vorkompilierte Version genommen, sondern die gentoo-eigene. Das ist natürlich sinnvoll, sofern man auf 32-bit ein 32-bit LO installieren möchte.

Die libicu von 3.3.4 kann ich nicht nehmen, da sie zu alt ist. 

Ich befürchte aber, dass libicu nicht die einzige 32-bit Lib ist, die benötigt wird...

Und die alle selbst bauen in einer chroot, dazu fehlt mir im Moment die Zeit.

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich habe eine Lösung gefunden:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6902390.html

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Duden-Hotline wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Duden Rechtschreibprüfung für Linux / 64 Bit ist derzeit in Entwicklung, wird aber voraussichtlich erst mit dem neuen Release im Sommer 2012 verfügbar sein.
> 
> 

 

----------

## boospy

Hallo Finswimmer

Vielen Dank erst mal für dein Bemühen. Ich habe mir heute auch voller Freude eine Linuxzeitschrift wo der Dudenkorrektor als Vollversion enthalten ist gekauft. Aber dann natürlich die Ernüchterung das diese auf 64bit nicht läuft. Ich meine wer hat den heute noch 32bit? Sogar Windows liefert ausschließlich in 64bit aus. Sehr unverständlich für mich. 

Naja egal. Bin neugierig ob 2012 wirklich ne 64bit Version erscheint.

lg

boospy

----------

## firefly

 *boospy wrote:*   

> Ich meine wer hat den heute noch 32bit? Sogar Windows liefert ausschließlich in 64bit aus. Sehr unverständlich für mich. 
> 
> 

 

Naja nur windows selbst wird nur noch in 64Bit ausgeliefert aber was die Programme betrifft da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher ob die nur noch 64 Bit wären (selbst die von Microsoft)

----------

## Finswimmer

Zumal es für MS Office eine eigene 64-bit Version gibt...

----------

